# Vac-pac reducing curing times?



## richtee (Oct 24, 2007)

I did some bacon Sunday, and Vac-packed one slab, baggied the others. The Vac-pac'd slab looks cured already...that kind of translucent pink look...while the others are just showing signs of this.

As I use Tenderquick- I wrote Morton on this an am awaiting a reply. 

Any input/experience?


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 24, 2007)

None. But this sounds reasonable. Interesting to see what they say. Might contact Food Saver about this also, they may have info to offer.
Keep us up on this.


----------



## richtee (Oct 24, 2007)

'Course I will. Thanks Mike...


----------



## vlap (Oct 24, 2007)

Supposedly the  vacuum causes the pores of the meat to open, allowing it to  quickly absorb the marinade. If you look up vacuum instant marinator you will find a product that makes this claim. Your vac pac would be operating under the same principal.


----------



## placebo (Oct 24, 2007)

I know it definitely helps meat absorb Jeff's rub much better. I noticed a considerable difference in the seasoning penetration once I started using the foodsaver for rubbed meats. Good stuff!


----------



## richtee (Oct 26, 2007)

Update: Still no reply from Morton. I'm gonna open the Vac-pak'd meat later today. The non- packed meat has caught up in appearance to it. Technically Sunday is 7 days... will wait full time for baggied stuff.


----------



## smoked (Oct 26, 2007)

mortons will probably not have an answer, however yes the vac pac will cure quicker just like if you marinate in vac pac it permeates the meat quicker.......I'd be interested if someone from mortons has a reply, but don't expect it.....after all they know salt, not vac pac!!!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 26, 2007)

They do have a rather comprehensive section on meat curing, and make products for that purpose. It would seem to me it would behoove them to either make their info available, or get that info. 

However, I'm going with you. Will do more experimentation, but from my samples so far, you can expect a 40% reduction in curing of smaller, thinner <1.5"> cuts.


----------



## richtee (Nov 2, 2007)

The bacon opened in 5 days was great. Full cure. I have a full butt that I deboned and TQ'd with both dry and a pumped pickle, then Vac'd last Sunday. I was gonna wait the full 7, but since it's getting cooked no need to. It appears to be ready to go, and I'm curious to see the progression of curing to the extent that I CAN see it... It's very reddish on the surface, indicating a cure has started... we'll see. Am gonna open it a little later to rub. Hammy Sammies! Yum!

Also STILL no reply from Morton. I'm going to "offcon" 2 and making a call!


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll be waitin for the Q-view Rich


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Rich -

I always use the vacuum sealer for brining and it does seem to be more effective - no air in there and the meat seems to expand more. I love it!

Of course yo have the cut turkeys and chickens in half but it's woth it!


----------



## eman (Jul 26, 2009)

wow , Rich is here!
 thanks for the help folks . i just put 20 more lbs of CB on to cure useing the vacum sealer to pkg for cure.
 Just a tip someone may have allready given.
 When you are blending spices , cures etc. Allways add your darkest spice ( paprika , cayanne pepper) last . This way you will be able to seee that all the spices are blended well.
 Most are white , yellow , tan or grey. mix these up then when you aded the red it shows up till it's fully mixed.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 26, 2009)

and yes Bob sucky bag speeds things up a bit.nice of Rich to stop in and help out.sure miss his humor and wisdom in here.


----------

